# Posting Problems!!!



## tjohnson (Oct 30, 2011)

I've tried to post a thread (3) times with heavy pics, and every time the site knocks me out and I lose the entire thread!

It's VERY FRUSTRATING to try to post, and you lose everything!!!!

I use the "Back Arrow" key, the screen seems to lose the cursor, so I don't know where I'm at.

If I use the tab key, it acts like the "Page Down" key

If I hit the "Backspace" key, the screen disappears and goes to the previous page

When I try to go forward again, the thread is "BLANK"!!!

It's incredibly frustrating to type and post pics, and when I'm almost done, I lose everything!!!

Not just once, but three times it happened!!

There is no "Save" feature, so no way to save the thread as you go

I am using Firefox

Can Huddler look at this and fix it?

Todd


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 30, 2011)

Ooooo, hope it's not a bug!!!! Good luck Todd.


----------



## garyinmd (Oct 30, 2011)

Todd, I agree not being able to save is a pain.  I'm not sure if anyone has tried this yet but when I post the "Chuckie" smoke I have going today I am going to put it together in either MS word or just the pain text editor that comes with windows.  Thought is after it is all done and edited (since I always find spelling errors) I will try to copy the file into the site.

If someone has tried this and it did not work please let me know.

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 30, 2011)

garyinmd said:


> Todd, I agree not being able to save is a pain.  I'm not sure if anyone has tried this yet but when I post the "Chuckie" smoke I have going today I am going to put it together in either MS word or just the pain text editor that comes with windows.  Thought is after it is all done and edited (since I always find spelling errors) I will try to copy the file into the site.
> 
> If someone has tried this and it did not work please let me know.
> 
> Gary




Yes it works. It's just as simple as copy & paste.


----------



## garyinmd (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks Al   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






     here is a toast to ya.  This would allow saving the document and editing it along the way.  I usually only post after the smoke is done so I can start, save and finish before posting and not risk having to start over like Todd.

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 30, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Yes it works. It's just as simple as copy & paste.




Gary,

I have done this many times with recipes, but I just tried it with a photo & it wouldn't work. So apparently you can copy & paste text, but not photo's.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 30, 2011)

Yea, I've had those kinda problems too Todd. One of the reasons I don't post here as much anymore. For me it always happened when I was downloading the last or second to the last picture. Very frustrating. You can always download your pics first, then go back and add copy. Just be sure to leave a few spaces in between the pics, I also had a problem getting "in between" the pics to add copy. Just got to be too much work. Good luck!!!


----------



## nwdave (Oct 30, 2011)

AND, this is key in my opinion to why we don't have the great, long, thoroughly thought out and detailed posts that we had before.  It's not that the posters have left us but because it's become difficult, if not impossible for the posters to EASILY post the long, Qvue heavy posts.

Perhaps not a help to some, but a variation of the copy / paste mentioned above:  Instead of starting from OfficeWord (my texting program), I construct the post with QVue in the Huddler Editor page, then select all of the document, copy and paste to OfficeWord.  Then, I SUBMIT the post in the Editor page.  If that SUBMIT crashes, I at least have a copy of it over in my text program.  As for photos, I found that when I copy from the Editor to my text program, if I copy back from text to Editor, the photos transition back to Editor as well.  I'm sure someone more versed in computer programming knows why, but I feel that once you've posted a QVue (in your Reply) from your computer, the properties of the vue change to something else that allow the transition back and forth.  (Does this wording make any sense?  Sometimes I have difficulty explaining a concept that's percolating around these old brain cells).

Just so I made sure I had a copy of this "Reply" as backup, I did the select all, right click function on the trackball (I don't use a mouse)  to get the drop down menu for copy AND now the "webpage" pops up and say's I have to use the keyboard to execute the function:  specifically (Ctrl\Cmd + C) and bringing back from OfficeWord I have to use (Ctrl\Cmd + V) to paste the text back into Editor.  Strange, didn't have to do it this way before.  Something's changed in the site programming.  Maybe they're reintroduced the glitch we had before.  BUT, that's just one man's opinion.


----------



## nwdave (Oct 30, 2011)

One other thing, to convince me that they're reintroduced a glitch from the past, the page shows me as OffLine.  I checked the top of the site page and I'm still logged in.  We've seen this before.  Now I expect that I'll not be able to SUBMIT this reply because I don't have posting authority (being offline).


----------



## nwdave (Oct 30, 2011)

Now it shows me back online, but I had to go back to New Posts page, then select this thread to "get back online".  BTW, I couldn't edit the previous post (9 of 9).  The infamous lockup.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 30, 2011)

So, posting long threads with pics is a pain and I can' afford to keep "Practicing" any more

I'll give it one more try, and if the thread crashed again, then I'm done!

The cursor is working on this post, but why does it intermittently not work?

Please don't make posting a PITA!

Todd


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 30, 2011)

garyinmd said:


> Todd, I agree not being able to save is a pain.  I'm not sure if anyone has tried this yet but when I post the "Chuckie" smoke I have going today I am going to put it together in either MS word or just the pain text editor that comes with windows.  Thought is after it is all done and edited (since I always find spelling errors) I will try to copy the file into the site.
> 
> If someone has tried this and it did not work please let me know.
> 
> Gary




I like the idea of using WORD to type up the body, but I should not have to do it this way.

I'm wondering if adding pics messes with the cursor???

TJ


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 30, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> I like the idea of using WORD to type up the body, but I should not have to do it this way.
> 
> I'm wondering if adding pics messes with the cursor???
> 
> TJ




I learned  after getting dumped to many times to type it up in a text document ( I use open office) then like mentioned leave a couple spaces where ya want to add a pic. It's the only way I'll do it here, I've lost a few and they just ain't worth typing out again...


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 30, 2011)

I posted today, and did not take a chance on getting dumped again

Like the others suggested, I typed everything in WORD and copied it over

It takes a few failures to finally get smart!

THANKS Guys!

Todd


----------



## teeznuts (Oct 30, 2011)

I find that I have the same problem during the day. Sometimes I make killer looking stuff but it never gets posted cuz I get tired of typing the story 3 times. I have been doing posts after midnight pst lately and seem to have no problems. I wonder if it's just during heavy use hours.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 30, 2011)

I wonder how many members do not post, because they get knocked off and are frustrated?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 30, 2011)

I've not experienced it YET, but I don't do a lot of posting tho either. Not with pictures anyways. if I do start to get the boot I will definatly slow down on the post


----------



## erain (Oct 31, 2011)

I belong to a couple other bbq forums, and what you guys are saying is true. it really did become a chore to post here. in the past i used to create a thread and copy/paste to other forums, doing some editing as i seen fit... then this site quit allowing the use of the IMG codes so my copy/paste method no longer worked here. however they changed that a bit back(sometimes in oct) and now the IMG codes are back in business here. so from sept 2010-oct 2011 i did quit posting threads here for that reason. but it is back to working like it did, compose a thread, copy and paste it right on over. like i said earlier i may do some editing from place to place etc.  

also if you wish to copy/paste old threads you have made, but this would work only for IMG code productions, just go to edit and it will bring the thread up with the IMG codes and you can copy/paste and move the thread either partialy or in its entirety.


----------



## stovebolt (Oct 31, 2011)

I have had problems posting off and on for a long time. Sometimes it goes without a hitch and sometimes

I couldn't post if my life depended on it.

  I once tried to respond to a pm and was not able to post for days. Whenever I hit the submit or send button

nothing happened.

  In the past I've had the problem with no cursor and whenever that happens all kinds of strange stuff goes

on. If I hit "enter" the text entry point would jump up about 2 lines and it would not come back. Trying to click

in the location I wanted to type wouldn't do anything. I would have to clear the text and start again.

  Time of day didn't seem to matter as I do most of my posting late at night.

  I also use Firefox and once after not being able to post for several days I turned off all of my "add-ons" and 

was able to post again.

 I've done several smokes I really wanted to post but I just couldn't get it done. I still love reading this forum

it's just difficult to join in sometimes.

  Chuck


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 3, 2011)

It seems my "Quotes" deal doesn't work anymore. I try to use it and it just sits on "loading". I have to close the whole web site and come back just to get rid of it since there is no cancel button to click. Anybody had/have problems with this feature ?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm going to direct Huddler to this post.. Hopefully they can feel your pain and work to get this fixed.

No matter what software you use.. There will always be bugs and things that have to be worked through but huddler has been pretty good about fixing problems that we find. This is one that I have not heard about recently so maybe that's why it hasn't received any attention.

Thanks Todd for posting about this.. that's the first step to squashing the bugs
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






​

On it!


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 3, 2011)

Yup -- it is one of the reasons I don't post much anymore. Frustrating - many a day I type into the reply box and the cursor just sits there and doesn't move then all of a sudden 3-4 words show up.


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 3, 2011)

I turned off the ads for 2 days, to see if the loading the ads was the problem

The same missing cursor occurred and the arrow keys no longer work.  If I hit "Backspace" the screen goes to the previous page.

An Yes, it's happening to me right now, on the reply.

TJ


----------



## tattooed smoker (Nov 6, 2011)

I Just need help all together I've tryed to put my personal info on my profile and I get it in and hit save and then submit and when I go back to view my profile there's mugging there ? I'm new here and I don't no if it's me or that I'm tryn to do it from my iPhone but I wood appreciate any help ! And is ther a way to upload photos from my phone ? Or a URL to send em to my profile to load it ? Thanks for any help ? Phil


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 8, 2011)

Not Trying to "Beat A Dead Horse", but found a "Work Around"

I turned off the ads, and thought maybe these were creating my posting issues

I switched from Firefox to Explorer.

My posting issues came back.

I switched back to Firefox and turned the ads back on.

A few posts and PM later, my posting issues returned

On my next post, I lost the cursor when I tried to use any of the "Arrow Keys"

Hit the "Preview" button at the bottom of the page, and the "Arrow Keys" worked again!

So, before I type a long post and download pics, I first hit the "Preview" button.

Works so far!

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2011)

I'll have to remember that Todd.

The problem I have most is Ads coming up in the reply box.

When it's in one of those moods, every time I hit "Quote", an ad jumps into the reply box before I can get the cursor there.

I tried all of my tricks, like refreshing, backing out & going forward again, hitting "preview", hitting "clear editor", but it just keeps on doing it. Then I leave the forum.

Then I come back a few hours later, and it's all gone, and working fine.

Bear


----------

